# Misinformed Youtube "Hedgehog Care" Videos



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw this girl on Youtube, who was misinformed about many things concerning the care of hedgehogs... and whenever someone tried to help her by educating her, she would completely disregard what they say and basically tell them that she will continue caring for her hedgies the way she has for the past how many months/years she has been caring for them...






Just upsets me because she seems to not want to be educated due to her own pride... or something of the sort...

>_<"


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That video could be worse but still makes me sick. I have a really hard time watching hedgehog videos on youtube, they are so awful. It kills me to think people fall for them and actually take their advice. :x


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I know 
She's awful about it too, like so many people tried giving her better information but her attitude was basically "well they're fine so what I'm doing can't POSSIBLY be wrong" -____-"

I think there's only one person on youtube who has made a care video who actually knew what she was talking about, and her username is Lessthanthreesisters, or something like that... the few most watched are actually completely incorrect, another one of them being a boy who keeps his hedgehog in a guinea pig cage with multiple levels that don't have anything stopping the hedgehog from falling off the side. He was also feeding the hedgie Vitacraft and dried fruits...


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are my notes...

* Wrong Temps - 65 to 80, 80 can be too hot, 65 too cold. 73 to 78 is optimal range.
* Sunseed Food - Utter garbage food that contains food items that are known to cause organ problems and even failure.
* Exercise Wheel of DEATH.
* Pine Shavings, Bedding of DEATH.
* Jingle Ball with openings.
* Cage Size, Couple of Feet by a Couple of Feet.
* No Lighting System.

What I hate the most about this video is the ignorance she displays with her comments, "Well my method has worked fine so why change anything". Then she'll be here on HHC crying because her hedgehog died of liver failure or a massive URI or had its feet torn off or broke its neck cause it decided to exit the wheel while it was still going.

What disturbs me more is the fact she has like a billion cages and tanks in her room, I mean I understand people love animals and that many people have setups like this, but god, I didn't even attempt to count how many things she had in there, but to me it seems to have that many pets, obviously all hers, would spread your time out too thinly to take proper care of them all. I mean this is coming from a guy with 9 indoor cats, but if you read my intro posts (I think Vera-Lee's intro) you'll know why I have so many cats, and well its not like cats are complicated to take care of. Feed me, pet me, change my litter.

The other thing that scares me in general with Youtube Hedgehog Videos are the comments, stepping past the obvious (haha how cute I want to get one and name it Sonic), just the general population who think they are cute, run out and get one not getting educated on the proper care and not knowing what their personality really are. Her hedgehog seems to be at least very comfortable and social, and many other videos show the same. They don't show how you can easily end up with a grumpy anti-social hedgehog that will require months of work (aka Hester Sue).

Personally, I think I'm going to work on my own hedgehog care video, the more correct videos that appear on Youtube, the less harm will be done to hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I saw this girl on Youtube, who was misinformed about many things concerning the care of hedgehogs... and whenever someone tried to help her by educating her, she would completely disregard what they say and basically tell them that she will continue caring for her hedgies the way she has for the past how many months/years she has been caring for them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the breeder that just posted her babies for sale on here. viewtopic.php?f=20&t=6166

She doesn't know enough as an owner but to be breeding them is just plain scarey. I pity her poor hedgehogs and I feel sorry for anyone that ends up buying from her because they are getting wrong information and the babies she sells will suffer.

The way she stumbles and bumbles her way talking in the video, it's obvious she is not sure of her facts. I'm sure most intelligent people are going to recognize it for what it is, someone trying to look like they know more than they do.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> That is the breeder that just posted her babies for sale on here. viewtopic.php?f=20&t=6166
> 
> She doesn't know enough as an owner but to be breeding them is just plain scarey. I pity her poor hedgehogs and I feel sorry for anyone that ends up buying from her because they are getting wrong information and the babies she sells will suffer.
> 
> The way she stumbles and bumbles her way talking in the video, it's obvious she is not sure of her facts. I'm sure most intelligent people are going to recognize it for what it is, someone trying to look like they know more than they do.


That's HER?!?!
I don't mind when people are misinformed, I mean, I'm no expert with hedgehogs either... but at least most of them are willing to learn, you know?
No one should be adopting her baby hedgies, although every hedgie deserve a good home... I just hope the new owner stumbles upon this site, or another one of the sort


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

I am really annoyed right now. I tried to post a comment on the video and I keep getting an error message. It really disturbs me to see how many people watched this video and thought it was good information. I really hope her hedgie doesn't get hurt. 

As far as her breeding, it makes me sick. To think that she is breeding back to back and then instructing new owners that she is selling to truly disgusts me. 

Thank you so much shaelikestaquitos bringing up lessthanthreesister's videos. I think she does a really good job.

Puffers, I look forward to your care videos. I would really like to see more of Hester Sue and Loki.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think they're the same person. However, they're both very misinformed and need to educate themselves more :|


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Amy1024 said:


> I don't think they're the same person. However, they're both very misinformed and need to educate themselves more :|


You are right. It isn't the same person. When I first looked at the video it had her name and link to her website underneath the video and I thought that meant it was her video. No, it isn't the same person and I apologize for the goof but yeah, they both need to educate themselves.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that is all beyond infuriating. really. willful ignorance should be friggin' penalized. well, sometimes it has been in the human world.

and that breeding thing is sick.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. That's unbelievable.

I did some, internet investigating, and found her myspace/facebook/twitter. I'm only posting it here because I know you guys would want to reach out to her, maybe invite her to HHC.

The way in which some people are attacking her in the comments on her video, I kind of feel sorry for her. Definitely not the best way to go.

http://www.myspace.com/430240633
http://www.facebook.com/greendayforlife?ref=search
https://twitter.com/1039nimrods


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nougat,
I know, that's why when I left a comment, I tried to be nice, and complimented her on how social her hedgie is... but yeah... I don't know T-T


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe she'll listen to you guys if someone invites her to this forum. 
But honestly, that's terrible :/


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sadly I'm going to say that there is probably no hope for this person, I posted my own comment last night, which wasn't mean or anything, wasn't even really directed at her, but other people who are reading the comment section, pointing out the unhealthly parts of her video, and yet she still replied to my comment with that same old "my method works fine" crap, behold...


(Me) For people who are looking to adopt. Pine bedding = unhealthy. The wheel = unhealthy. Sunseed Food = Unhealthy. Any temp below 70 = deadly. No hedgehog is alike. Pine has oils that cause breathing problems, the wheel can catch toenails and the side supports can catch their head and snap their neck. Sunseed has certain fruits and veggies that cause organ problems, and anything below 70 can cause hibernation. Thank you and goodnight.

(Her) Thanks for the concern, but my hedgehogs are doing fine by this method. Thanks and good day.

(Me) You keep saying that, yet I wasn't even talking to you. I was making a comment to help others who will adopt a hedgehog and might use this video for care information. No hedgehog is the same, I'm glad your guy is doing fine with your methods, but there are documented cases per say of hedgehogs dieing from pine, dieing from those wheels, and so forth. I'm not here to correct you, but to inform others before a hedgehog gets hurt or killed.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I saw your comment and I really liked it! At this point, after watching the video and reading the comments in disgust, I am going to go home (I am visiting my parents this weekend) and make a response video. All the poor uneducated owners out there need a REAL video so they don't get suckered into that kind of nonsense.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I saw your comment and I really liked it! At this point, after watching the video and reading the comments in disgust, I am going to go home (I am visiting my parents this weekend) and make a response video. All the poor uneducated owners out there need a REAL video so they don't get suckered into that kind of nonsense.


i look forward to your video. that's the way to go.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I may make a few care videos myself, once I locate my camera.

Also, everybody +1 Puffers' comment. <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> I may make a few care videos myself, once I locate my camera.
> 
> Also, everybody +1 Puffers' comment. <3


on this note: there's a description of the heimlich for small animals in the health forum and i thought it'd be great if someone created a video demonstration with like a toy. i can't visualize things easily.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

" Mesh wheels are an extremely bad idea, because a hedgehog's toes and sometimes, the entire foot, depending on the size of the holes, can become caught.
If you are going to get a hedgehog, please do not follow the advice in this video. Instead, go to http://www.hedgehogcentral.com and click on the 'Forums' button. There are many people there, myself included, who will be more than happy to assist you and give you all the information and guidance you could ever need."

If anyone can post that for me on that video and credit it to 'RangerLedah' (without the quotes on both my name and the above) that'd be great, it won't let me post that to finish my thought on the matter.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been working on several Hedgehog Care Tutorials myself, though they are going a bit slowly as it takes time to get video examples of everything, mainly for the behavioral stuff.

It will be a while until I have several to post (I'll make a group of them to post together), but I'll be sure to post when I do, so you all can go give any suggestions/thumbs up/comment.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

oAo We should all make our own hedgehog care videos. Perhaps we can push a 'majority rules' phenomenon and properly educate potential hedgehog owners by numbers alone. A "Well this person says it's this way but ten other people say it's that way so I'm going to assume these 10 people are right and the one person is wrong" thing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually have a youtube channel that gets at least 2+ subscribers a day... so I could make a hegehog care video too. It probably won't be as well made as you guys, but I could show the basic care such as wheels, diet, etc.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I decided to take a new tactic with this girl and try kindly informing her of her errors and giving her links to this site and the hedgehog welfare society. Maybe it will help. Maybe...


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I actually have a youtube channel that gets at least 2+ subscribers a day... so I could make a hegehog care video too. It probably won't be as well made as you guys, but I could show the basic care such as wheels, diet, etc.


Shae, I think you SHOULD make a hedgie care video. With as many subscribers as you're getting, it would be a great idea.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Before I got my hedgie, I did alot of research & studying so I knew how to properly take care of my baby.
I went to alot of sites, & read a few books.
Then I saw some videos, & that one included. I didnt even own a hedgie & I knew it was all wrong! 
Lessthanthreesisters or whatever is a really good place to learn from, & I really appreciated her videos. almost any other video I watched on hedgehog 'care' was completley wrong!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

That video frustrates me to no end! :evil: She's so stubborn and naive! Her video should be deleted off youtube for wrong information! Hedgehogs deserve better than that.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol i just did a post asking everyone to flag her for animal cruelty, this is just wrong of her to think that what shes doing is actually right, and then when ppl tell her what she needs to change she refuses to do it!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

DeniseLynette said:


> Before I got my hedgie, I did alot of research & studying so I knew how to properly take care of my baby.
> I went to alot of sites, & read a few books.
> Then I saw some videos, & that one included. I didnt even own a hedgie & I knew it was all wrong!
> Lessthanthreesisters or whatever is a really good place to learn from, & I really appreciated her videos. almost any other video I watched on hedgehog 'care' was completley wrong!


I checked out Lessthanthreesisters too and I thought her videos were very well informed. She has a nice, clean, organized setup and it looks like she takes pains to make sure her hedgie is healthy and spoiled. I had never heard of giving hedgehog's ferret treats though...does anyone else do this?


----------

